# Next Portland Lucky labrador brewery ride and meet....



## fatbike (Apr 11, 2012)

Lucky Labrador brewery 1945 NW Quimby st.  The next meet and ride May 6th Sunday 12:30. I'm hoping for excellent weather , but who knows, its spring in the NW.


----------



## Boris (Apr 20, 2012)

fatbike said:


> Lucky Labrador brewery 1945 NW Quimby st.  The next meet and ride May 6th Sunday 12:30. I'm hoping for excellent weather , but who knows, its spring in the NW.




....and it's Autumn in Australia. Just bumpin' this up a little.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Dave, it needed a bump. I've been distracted as well you know. Can't wait for the ride my self. i'm hoping for a decent turn out. I had plenty of tme to work on a paticular bicycle for the ride and missed all the oportunities to do so, dang it! I might not be riding the bicycle planned a couple weeks ago unless i make some good headway Saturday.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 30, 2012)

Hoping for some sunshine...and bumping this thread...


----------



## fatbike (May 1, 2012)

Me too! i know I need it. I'll be there even I don't have anymore bikes to ride. Ha! Kooky time for right now. No, I have a rider still. Looking forward to seeing everyone. Derek


----------



## Boris (May 2, 2012)

*I'm bringing a bike that I'm trying to sell*

I'll be bringing a reasonably priced early '60s Cosmic Flyer to ride. This bike will also be for sale. I'll be listing it on CL before the ride so that anyone interested can come down to the Lucky Lab and have a look at it. If any of you guys have any reasonably priced bikes that you might want to sell, you may want to consider the same approach. The more the merrier, and who knows, with the weather getting nicer, you just may be able to sell something.


----------



## redline1968 (May 2, 2012)

might bring some parts and the arrow to ride. the arrow  has never been ridden so i'll test it out there i think.


----------



## fatbike (May 4, 2012)

Nice guy's. It should be fun.


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> might bring some parts and the arrow to ride. the arrow  has never been ridden so i'll test it out there i think.




Good idea! I'll bring a few parts to sell or trade as well. If anyone has a single General Tire Saf-T-Cleat knobby blackwall or a Wards Riverside Air Cushion blackwall in very good condition (no cracking), bring it on down. Also looking for a JC Higgins tank like the one in the photo (apologies to whoever owns this tank)


----------



## redline1968 (May 4, 2012)

good idea... post a few needs and i can look.....


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 4, 2012)

Mark

Prewar Schwinn springer fork truss rods; pair of Seiss lights; original Pogo seat.  Thanks, Buddy!!


----------



## bud poe (May 4, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> might bring some parts and the arrow to ride. the arrow  has never been ridden so i'll test it out there i think.



*Mark, you're busting out the Arrow!?!?  Hope you like LOTS of attention! I spied you on a sunny Sunday a few weeks ago cruising on the Shelby with your lady in North Portland, cool to see people getting out and about!
Probably won't be able to make it myself but kudo's to you guys for getting it together!*


----------



## redline1968 (May 4, 2012)

come on bud......... its not going to kill you....and arron your not asking for much are you.


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2012)

Hope to see some new faces there. I put a notice about the ride on CL. and said there may be a bike or two for sale as well.


----------



## fatbike (May 5, 2012)

Bud, you need to make this meet. Its suppose to be really nice this weekend. Well I have a couple bikes F/S guys and a set of 37 Dayton SS Aluminum fenders, a Tornado saddle, and lobdel horizontal.


----------



## Boris (May 6, 2012)

*Beatin' a Dead Horse*

...but what about calling ourselves "THE LUCKY LABRIDERS"?

Beautiful day!!! Hoping for a good turn out. Bring some stuff to sell.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 6, 2012)

Hoping to make it, have some kids' soccer games to work around.


----------



## fatbike (May 6, 2012)

*Pix from today's ride.*

Super nice day!


----------



## fatbike (May 6, 2012)

*more pix!*

More pix! Great day!


----------



## Boris (May 6, 2012)

It really was a great day for a ride! Nice to see a few new faces too. Missed the ones who couldn't make it. Thanks for the photos Derek!


----------



## fatbike (May 7, 2012)

It was good time Dave. Next month I'm sure will also be nice! Thanks everyone for coming and also checking my Colson collection out, super fun!


----------

